# What happenned to CCE camera bags?



## insanitybeard (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all,
Bit of a random question but a number of years ago now I recall there being a company called CCE (Stood for Camere Care Equipment possibly) that made camera bags and cases etc, I can find no mention of them on the net so obviously they went bust or became something else but does anybody recall what happenned to them and when?

Many thanks!


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 17, 2012)

Does nobody remember CCE cases? Maybe they were only popular in the UK. I remember seeing a documentary with wildlife photographer Chris Packham, probably about 15 years ago now, where he was using some CCE stuff.


----------

